# Are "slippers" for old men only?



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I've just moved into a new house that lacks carpet all except the master bedroom. My feet are freezing, lol!

I'm (at the tender young age of 38) considering a pair of slippers. Have I finally reached that certain stage in life?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I have a pair on right now. I have pretty much always worn them. Even more so since my last 2 places have had hardwood floors.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

As my GF boy would say "false" I have several pairs.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Nothing wrong with slippers and you don't need to just wear them around the house! Jason Lee knows best.

Slipper Skate - YouTube


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Love the Costco ones, or some nice moccasins. Have a pair at home and the cottage. Some times bring them with me when we visits relatives, and I'm not that old!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I've worn the same comfy pair for almost 20 years.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Intrepid said:


> I've worn the same comfy pair for almost 20 years.


I wish I could get that kind of life out of mine


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

I too am wearing slippers right now. My basement is cold and I only have a thin, office-type, rug on the floor of my "studio" cave. Slippers are a necessity.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I have this Raynaud's phenomenon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia have had it all my life, my mom and my mom's mom had it too (probably others). It is hereditary in my family. When my hand or feet tank, they can be 5 degrees or more colder than the rest of me. I don't get the stark colour changes like my mom did, but I do get cold enough to chill the air and things I touch.

Cold feet for me is the norm, and with the arthritis it would seem so is the persistent numbness. I'm 42 LOL so no, not an old man deal at all


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh,my, slippers are the cat's pajamas. You can wear them around the house or you can slide em on for a quick trip out to the garbage. They will keep your feet warm on a cold winter night or save your big toe as you stub it against the bedpost. And so much more. Ever heard the phrase "as comfortable as an old pair of slippers"? There is good reason for that analogy. Slippers are your friends - slip into them often.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Intrepid said:


> I've worn the same comfy pair for almost 20 years.


What's your secret? I need to wear something because my feet ache without something on my feet. I often bring them even when going over to someone else's house for the evening.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> What's your secret? I need to wear something because my feet ache without something on my feet. I often bring them even when going over to someone else's house for the evening.


 Soft leather exterior with wool lining. The little wool trim around the sides has worn off (or chewed a bit by my various mutts) but the interior is nicely worn and comfy. I never wear them outside and keep them dry.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Intrepid said:


> Soft leather exterior with wool lining. The little wool trim around the sides has worn off (or chewed a bit by my various mutts) but the interior is nicely worn and comfy. I never wear them outside and keep them dry.


I'll have to try them when the present ones bite the dust in 4-5 months. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I have two pairs of slippers. One pair, your standard plaid "dad" ones that my son got me for fathers day about 20 years ago and a pair of fleece lined heel less ones the wife got me 2 years ago. She thought my old ones were getting "worn out". So now the old ones are mostly for outside and the new ones are for inside. They both keep my feet warm and offer some protection from my grand daughters. Seems someone told the girls I have ticklish feet.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've worn slippers for years now. I like 'em with a sole on them.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

If there were a pair that were not "slip on" and had arch support in them I'd use slippers. Otherwise I use heavy winter wool socks year round. Drives me nuts to sleep in socks but some nights the cold is worse.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Grew up wearing heavy wool socks around the house. Usually wear shoes now, slip-ons in winter, my regular walking shoes or sneakers the rest of the time. The family doctor says to wear shoes with support always.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...mocassins.

giant tiger has (or had) these amazing mocassins for nine bucks. non-slip soles. i bought several pair for me, and for my dad.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

My son got me a pair of UGG slippers this year for Xmas. Been wearing those since


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Crocs.. Not pretty, but pretty amazing! Jam your feet in em to go out to the garage, out to the patio, we take em to the cottage. Just don't wear em as shoes.. Really not attractive!


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

I too am an avid slipper wearer and I'm not "old"


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I say, get yourself some slippers that can be put in the washer and dryer. Taking warm slippers out of the dryer and putting them on? Lordy mama, THAT's comfort! And aren't slippers the "official required footware" for taking the garbage out to the curb?

Tangential to the topic, my grandmother spent 2/3 of her very long life blind from glaucoma. Whenever I'd be over at my grandparents', she'd be "watching" TV (i.e., listening to _The Honeymooners_) from the other side of the dining room standing up against the wall. Her location was right in front of a heating duct, so that it would warm up her feet and calves. As a result of that, in our home, locations where a heating duct permitted one to wallow in foot comfort as the furnace came on, came to be called "the bubbie spot". Gotta say that, when the slippers are somewhere in the house that I'm not, "the bubbie spot" in our kitchen is one very nice spot to be.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...y'all are forgetting!

the main purpose of slippers is shopping at wal-mart!


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

ThePass said:


> I've just moved into a new house that lacks carpet all except the master bedroom. My feet are freezing, lol!
> 
> I'm (at the tender young age of 38) considering a pair of slippers. Have I finally reached that certain stage in life?


Yep. I hate to be the bearer of the news but 38 is the magic age where you pass from risk taking, sock wearing, youth into the era of slippers. The next thing you know a bath robe will be making sense to you.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I can't wear slippers, because I generate too much static electricity. I am forced to avoid all indoor footwear. Instead, I do things that help my circulation and general warmth--ginger tea, vigorous walks, magnesium, UV exposure.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm sixty-four and, to the best of my recollection, i have never owned a pair of slippers.

also, i envy people who have no carpetting. hate the stuff.

berber is tolerable, however...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry guiys, but yes, slippers are for old men.


(and wimmin)


by the way, there's no carpet in my place. It's mostly ceramic tile and the foyer and kitchen are hardwood.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

Milkman said:


> Sorry guiys, but yes, slippers are for old men.
> 
> 
> (and wimmin)
> ...


Foyer? Kitchen? That's some fancy pants stuff you've got there. You need a smoking jacket when you enter?


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

moccasins ,unlined leather moccasins.

one pair lasts for years


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Grew up wearing heavy wool socks around the house. Usually wear shoes now, slip-ons in winter, my regular walking shoes or sneakers the rest of the time. The family doctor says to wear shoes with support always.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Yep, that's my reason. I have indoor shoes and outdoor shoes, usually but are trying slippers again this time around.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Crocs.. Not pretty, but pretty amazing! Jam your feet in em to go out to the garage, out to the patio, we take em to the cottage. Just don't wear em as shoes.. Really not attractive!


Bingo! Crocs are it Baby! Awesome for just about anything - takin out the garbage, following the dogs out the backyard to make sure they do their business, in the basement where I play guitar etc.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I participated in a formal farcical debate in our congregation a few years ago. I was not informed that there would be rebuttals, and only had opening arguments prepared. My opponent, however, was better prepared, and offered his rebuttal. When it came my turn to counter my opponent's arguments, I was desperate and frantic. So I reached down beside the guy who was sitting near me and picked up one of his plastic shoes that he had removed. I stood up, held it aloft dramatically, and proclaimed loudly "What a Croc!!". I won the debate. Sometimes life gives you those golden opportunities. Absolutely true story.

And lest people misunderstand, there is a difference between owning a pair of slippers, and wearing them day in day out like some sad uniform. We have no carpets throughout most of the house either. We're waiting until our free-range rabbit passes on before getting some again (he's 9 and a half, so we shouldn't have to wait more the another 2-3 years). The fairly large kitchen only has basement beneath it for about half the floor. The remainder is in contact with the cold earth below, so it can be a cold floor in the winter. My slippers usually sit untended for lengthy periods; usually until my wife asks me "Aren't your feet cold?", at which point I realize yes they ARE, and I put my slippers on. 

There, now if you want a barometer of being "old", I would suggest that not being aware that your feet are actually cold is a better indicator than owning a pair of slippers because you know they're cold and don't want them to be.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

HAHAHA Mark and I had come to mind the classic wifeism "did you remember your..."


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Tons of replies!!!

Sorry guys if I seemed to 'drop and run' a thread ~ we just moved into our new place and of course it's hectic!!

And yes, I'll be getting a pair asap, lol!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Foyer? Kitchen? That's some fancy pants stuff you've got there. You need a smoking jacket when you enter?



LOL,

A rose by any other name....

There's nothing fancy about my place, but yes I do have a foyer and a kitchen.

And yes, a smoking jacket is required.

Pants are optional.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

Milkman said:


> Pants are optional.


My kind of house!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey. I'm 42 and have progressed from slippers to...drum roll...Birkenstocks. I love them. Drives my wife nuts though but hey, my feet are comfy.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Eh? What's that sonny? You makin' fun of my footware? Eh? Well?!?!?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sandals. Keens. Comfy and good for the feet.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Slippers aren't just for old men, they are for anyone with a warm heart and cold feet. I'm old and I don't wear slippers. I'll tell you how old I am, I shared a loaf of bread, some fish and a 12 pack of Molsons Canadian with the good lord back in the day, that's how old I am.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Slippers aren't just for old men, they are for anyone with a warm heart and cold feet. I'm old and I don't wear slippers. I'll tell you how old I am, I shared a loaf of bread, some fish and a 12 pack of Molsons Canadian with the good lord back in the day, that's how old I am.



Wow that is old! LOL!



:banana:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Hey. I'm 42 and have progressed from slippers to...drum roll...Birkenstocks. I love them. Drives my wife nuts though but hey, my feet are comfy.


...comfortable and healthy.

but. not. with. socks. ever.


eeeeuuuuuwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I picked up a pair of Birkenstock sandles a few years ago, worth every penny, imo.

Yes David, no socks with the Birkenstocks!


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

fun thread - i noticed that for about the last year or so, i always need to know where my slippers are - i don't always have them on - hate cold feet, but then they seem to warm up fast. I pretty much always have them on in the kitchen, the floor gets cold in there. 

however, I think I'm about to go back to bare feet with the weather, that's the ideal for me, but my feet need to be warm .

and I'm 37 - not old, but some days I feel older than others...


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

What the heck are Birkenstocks?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

ThePass said:


> What the heck are Birkenstocks?


Something not seen since Lilith Fair.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ThePass said:


> What the heck are Birkenstocks?


...a type of extremely comfortable and well-constructed footwear (sandals, specifically) that should, under no circumstances, ever be worn on stage.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I find socks much more comfortable than slippers.

Frankly, I prefer being naked, but that scares the hell out of the kids (and their friends).


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...a type of extremely comfortable and well-constructed footwear (sandals, specifically) that should, under no circumstances, ever be worn on stage.



noted, lol......


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Birkenstocks*


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

slippers...let me tell you about slippers in Japan...they got slippers for the toilet room...slippers for the bath tub room [ they aren`t together here ]... slippers for the house...slippers for outdoors...but do NOT wear slippers on tatami mat floors...you know, the woven straw mats, they`d don`t wear slippers on those.They have slippers for guests and slippers for family members. Slippers here are worn a size or two too small, like your heal does not fit into them, not accidental but on purpose though I still haven`t figured out why yet...and it`s uncomfortable as hell.
I have become quite an expert on slippers over the years in Japan...and woe unto me if I am caught with the wrong slippers in a room...that is, when my wife is home...sometimes I gotta change slippers 3 or 4 times just to go from one room to another...however...when she ISN`t home, let me tell you, I run around with the wrong slippers all over the place...just because I can.....don`t tell her that though eh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

K, where can I get those Stewie slippers??


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


>


No good for me. I don't walk slowly enough (yet) for those to stay on my feet.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Those are the Birks that I have and they suprisingly stay on your feet really well.

The molded sole cups your feet, they won't come flying off like some flipflops.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Those are the Birks that I have and they suprisingly stay on your feet really well.
> 
> The molded sole cups your feet, they won't come flying off like some flipflops.


I have never tried a pair of shoes or sandals without a heel strap that felt secure to me.

Maybe I need to learn to relax more, but that's the way I am.

They don't fall off, but they really never feel secure.

I do move very quickly (for an old guy).


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


>



No good for me. I need warmth!


----------

